# I got another NIB Ruger!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this MAX-9 this morning. I own more Rugers now, than any other brand...hope that's a good thing. Guess I ought to change my name from Berettatoter to Rugertoter!








I am going to shoot it in the morning, and will try to list out a report.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like you probably wouldn't even know if you were carrying it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

How aboout BERUGERTOTER?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> How aboout BERUGERTOTER?


LOL! That's a good one!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, this pistol ran great! I ran five magazines through it, 3x the twelve rounder, and 2x the ten rounder. I ran everything from 115 grain ball, to 147 grain Speer Gold Dots, and all ran 100%. Even mixing types together in one magazine, did not matter. All rounds fired, ejected, and the slide locked back properly each time.

I shot each shot at about 1.5 second intervals, from twelve yards, at 6" paper plates, and dropped just one round to the right of one of the plates...my fault, not the gun's. The slide release kinda sucked to use...it was very stiff, but this was a non-issue to me, for I always "sling shot" the slide on a reload anyways.

The trigger is around 6 pounds with a "longish" take up, but a crisp and clean break. I really don't pay much attention to reset length, I just make any trigger work. I like the Tritium front sight. 

I think Ruger did a great job with this "Micro 9" entry. I found that it fit well into a couple of Kydex paddle holsters I already have for S&W pistols, and it also fit perfectly into a Tigua leather holster, that seems to fit a number of my semi-auto handguns.


----------

